# Trailer Ties



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

What are your thoughts on the different types of trailer ties out there...mainly bungee vs. non- bungee vs. straight lead rope. I actually know of 6 people in my area that have had bad accidents with the bungee type trailer ties. 4 of those 6 had horses who's eyes were permanently damaged because of it. 

And I don't really want to get into the whole tying vs. not tying debate. I choose to tie my horses in my current set up.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I use non-bungee trailer ties with quick release snaps. I also have seen horses get into trouble with bungee ties, one having to have an eye removed.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I choose to use a tie ring in the trailer. It's incredibly fast and easy to use. It creates enough resistance that the horses won't pull the lead rope though when they might be trying to reach something or smell another horse, etc. But it will release pressure if it is great enough, for example if a horse was to fall or whatever.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I also would say "no" to bungee ties, for the reason they can snap and injure an eye. 

I have something similiar to these in my trailer:
Nylon Trailer Tie - Horse.com

They don't have any "give" give to them. And I always attach the panic snap to the window side (not to the horse) so that I can easily undo the panic snap instead of trying to get close to a thrashing horse. 

If I do tie my horses, I also haul in breakaway halters. If they were to happen to fall down, I don't want them hung. I want the halter to break.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Definitely no bungee. It doesn't seem to provide much benefit, and if snapped could recoil and injure the horse. I've personally always just tied using the lead rope, though I don't own my own trailer and haven't had trailer ties available to me when I've used other peoples'. I like that when you untie the horse you don't have to worry about attaching the lead rope- it's already there! I also only use a breakaway halter when tying and make sure to untie before opening the trailer door.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

No bungees. Solid ties with panic breakaways for me.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

DuckDodgers said:


> I like that when you untie the horse you don't have to worry about attaching the lead rope- it's already there!


That is a nice benefit! My lead ropes are really long, so there just seems to always be SO MUCH ROPE in the way. I suppose I could quickly fix that by getting a shorter lead rope. 

Beau159- I like your idea of putting the panic snap on the trailer, not the horse. I've been in a few situations where I wished I didn't have to grab up by the horse (not while trailering.)


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I use the lead rope to tie.

One of our horses unloaded himself once on his way to our home. We have trailered him many time since and no problems but I keep a stout halter and lead rope on him as I plan on him staying in the trailer.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

ChitChatChet said:


> I use the lead rope to tie.
> 
> One of our horses unloaded himself once on his way to our home. We have trailered him many time since and no problems but I keep a stout halter and lead rope on him as I plan on him staying in the trailer.


How would that even be possible in any trailer that's at all secure? Those doors generally lock from the outside... No way would I ever trust a trailer that a horse managed to escape while hauling, unless it was due to a huge human error! I really hope I'm getting the wrong idea of what happened...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

jenkat86 said:


> That is a nice benefit! My lead ropes are really long, so there just seems to always be SO MUCH ROPE in the way. I suppose I could quickly fix that by getting a shorter lead rope.
> 
> Beau159- I like your idea of putting the panic snap on the trailer, not the horse. I've been in a few situations where I wished I didn't have to grab up by the horse (not while trailering.)


Haha, very simple solution is to get a shorter lead rope!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I also always put the release on the trailer, not on the horse. When I open the head window it is right there and easy to get to. It may not be the safest, but I also leave the leadrope on and throw it over their neck, tied at the chest. I have a straight load, so it makes it really easy to send them in, and when they back out I am at their hip and able to grab it as they come out.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm with AQHA13. I use a tie ring. It's very quick to connect and disconnect, keeps the horse where you want it, will not trap the horse in an emergency, and your lead rope is already on the halter when it's time to unload.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I use lighter weight cord (breakable under stress) with a panic snap at one end that is attached to the trailer side; regular snap on the halter side. I also have the length such that they can move their heads up and down (but not to their knees) for comfort and balance.

I wouldn't mind switching out to a tie ring as mentioned above -- one of these days that will happen.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I usually don't tie at all, but when I do I have both a Tie-Safe trailer tie and a blocker ring to pick from. The Tie-Safe is nice because it has multiple break points, but I wish I could adjust it a little longer. I know they shouldn't be tied too long in the trailer, but with the height of my tie ring and (lack of) height of my horse he doesn't get much freedom of movement for his head, especially if he also has a hay net in front of him.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

It depends on the horse. Small ones don't get tied. When I do tie, I will use the lead rope most of the time, but loose. I also have breakaways, but they do tend to be too short. I mostly trailer short distances.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

ChitChat...please do tell us how your horse unloaded himself. Was the trailer parked!?


----------

